# The Ghostly Glade - End Result



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2022)

Our official Halloween event for 2022, The Ghostly Glade, has now officially ended. The glade has seen a ton of action from our two battling factions of spirits, *The Forest Guardian Spirits* and *The Dead Tree Wraiths*. Everyone did a great job in our various events, creating creations, solving puzzles, and maybe even a little bit of Halloween gambling. Through these events you also earned attack and defense points, which contributed to the final spirit battle of The Ghostly Glade. Which spirit faction ended up as our final winner? Before revealing the winning team, let's first honor all of our community favorite and achievement winners!






*Community Favorites*

In this section we'll honor the most liked and loved entries of our three creative events of The Ghostly Glade. The top seven community favorites from four rounds of three events will receive an additional 15 Ghostly Gold. Congratulations to the community's top favorites! Click the usernames below to jump to the full entries from the event threads.

*Shadow Summoning Circles*

jadetine



digimon



Rosch



Millysaurusrexjr



Holla



Firesquids



S.J.






*Legends of the Creepy Hollows*

Firesquids





 The fae are a rare sight in these modern days...Iris_T





 Beware the unseen ones...KittenNoir





 In the early hours of the morning I can hear...S.J.





 Only on a lunar eclipse can you spot the fire lizards lair...BungoTheElf





 Every autumn, it is observed that a graveyard littered with...Holla





 There is a forgotten forest somewhere where...daringred_





 Rumor has it that if you pass by this cupboard between...zarf





 This mysterious house has been here for decades...

*Deathly Designs (Round 1)*

nageki



lieryl



S.J.



Firesquids



Zakira



zarf



Sheep Villager



Rosch





*Deathly Designs (Round 2)*

Firesquids



DaCoSim



Drawdler



lieryl



Merielle



zarf



S.J.



Aurita






*Ghostly Glade Achievements*

Those who worked hard and strategically converted their energy to ATK and DEF points are honored on our list of achievement winners! The top ten posters in the event thread and the winning team are also awarded achievements. Each achievement comes with with 50 bells. Congratulations to our winners!

*Defender*: More DEF than at least 60% of other users' ATK
deana, Venn, Bluebellie, Asarena, duododo, Rhea, Aurita, Hanami, roseflower, amemome, kiwikenobi, ~Kilza~, Sarah3, xlisapisa, Snowesque, Irescien, Flicky, LoveGraceMarie, Holla, daringred_, IonicKarma, That Marshal Fangirl, kyle on saturn, Valzed, Millysaurusrexjr, Princess Mipha, kikotoot, Liz!, JellyBeans, Cheremtasy, Roxxy, Halloqueen, LittleMissPanda, xSuperMario64x, Naekoya, BungoTheElf, Merielle, xara, jadetine, Rio_, S.J., Sheando, Kattea, magicaldonkey, skarmoury, princess.looking.for.frog, Mutti, DaCoSim, zarf, Giddy, oak, Zerous, BrokenSanity, FraudulentDimetrodon, Rosch, Foreverfox, corlee1289, Newbiemayor, Plume, Tiffany, Mr.Fox, Iris_T, Azzy, JemAC, Bob Zombie, Aquilla, Sharksheep, Bluelady, JellyLu, Chibi.Hoshi, Jhine7, Firesquids, KittenNoir, faerie, Drawdler, LambdaDelta, lieryl, Dio, Dinosaurz, digimon, Muna, Milleram, Coach, Snowifer

*Attacker*: More ATK than at least 60% of other users' DEF
VillageDweller, Bluelady, JellyLu, Aniko, Aquilla, BetsySundrop, LambdaDelta, OswinOswald, Sidney, Zakira, Jhine7, Bob Zombie, Bagelbagon, Muna, Chibi.Hoshi, Milleram, Nougat, Coach, digimon, lieryl, Rosch, Midoriya, Snek, Snowifer, Newbiemayor, Plume, corlee1289, padfoot6, oak, JemAC, Iris_T, Drawdler, Foreverfox, Merielle, magicaldonkey, S.J., Sheando, Rio_, BungoTheElf, Mimi Cheems, Kattea, xara, jadetine, Flyffel, Halloqueen, Dinosaurz, DaCoSim, BrokenSanity, JellyBeans, LittleMissPanda, Liz!, xSuperMario64x, Moonlight., Fye, MiniPocketWorld, Tiffany, Azzy

*Tank*: More DEF than at least 90% of other users' ATK
deana, Venn, Bluebellie, Asarena, duododo, Rhea, Aurita, Hanami, roseflower, xlisapisa, Sarah3, amemome, kiwikenobi, ~Kilza~, Snowesque, Irescien, Flicky, LoveGraceMarie, Holla, daringred_, IonicKarma, That Marshal Fangirl, kyle on saturn, Valzed

*Glass Cannon*: More ATK than at least 90% of other users' DEF
VillageDweller, Bluelady, JellyLu, Aniko, Aquilla, BetsySundrop, LambdaDelta, OswinOswald, Sidney, Zakira, Jhine7, Bob Zombie

*Spirit Cheerleader*: Top 10 poster in the main event thread
Croconaw, Dinosaurz, ~Kilza~, Valzed, Foreverfox, Millysaurusrexjr, Rio_, Roxxy, Firesquids, That Marshal Fangirl, S.J., amemome, skarmoury, Azzy

And finally, our last achievement goes to the entire spirit faction with the most combined ATK and DEF points. Congratulations to...


*The Winning Spirit Faction*

*The Dead Tree Wraiths*! In the spirit of Halloween, the Dead Tree Wraiths really upped their haunting game and managed to end with nearly double the amount of points as The Forest Gaurdian Spirits. The Last Tree Ghost and his fellow spirits of The Woods have now taken over The Ghostly Glade. At least for the time being...


*Raffles and Closing*

If you have any leftover Ghostly Gold, feel free to spend it on our two new raffles in the shop:

*Rainbow Candy Raffle* - 3 winners





*Bloodshot or Swamp Potion Raffle* - 6 winners - pick either the red or green potion





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you everyone for participating in another TBT event! And, as always, special thanks to our staff who helped put this event together. See the bottom of the main event thread for the full staff credits.

As you can see, this Halloween event was a bit experimental. Prizes were earned individually, but we used a partial team element and customizable battle stats. Let us know what you think! What were your favorite aspects? What worked, what didn't? Do you want us to try something like this again in the future? Would you like to see the battle/ATK/DEF element expanded?

Now that we're well into November and Halloween has been over for some time, we have our winter event to look forward to coming in another month or so. In the meantime, happy Autumn!


----------



## amemome (Nov 9, 2022)

we did it, wraiths!! great work  and congratulations to all the community faves!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2022)

I can’t say I’m surprised with this result, but a fun event nonetheless. It was fun being purple for the duration on this event.


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 9, 2022)

Congrats Wraiths, I knew we could do it! 
Also thank you for the crazy amount of support you guys!  Life has been a little rocky for me lately so this event really helped keep my mind preoccupied. I'm so happy you all liked my submissions, I always have so much fun making them, this Halloween event was a blast!

Thanks to the staff of course for keeping us all entertained with another unique event.  Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 9, 2022)

I thought the team switching thing and the stat-raising thing were fun! It was thrilling to know that you might get swooped up by the other team at any time, and deciding what to do with your energy was also an interesting thing to strategize about. And all of the contests and things were also fun! I especially like puzzles, and having the community ones was nice. It always feels better not feeling like I have to keep the solutions a secret if I figure them out before other people do and see other people struggling.

Thank you for running this event, staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2022)

the wraiths truly fell into their roles

merciless

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2022

also glad to be a glass cannon

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2022

also also, grats to all the community fav winners, ofc

I definitely recognize at least a few of these names as submissions I liked myself, so that's cool


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 9, 2022)

Just to confirm, shop will still be opened until at least this Sunday?


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 9, 2022)

this was a fun event!! im glad to have gotten the tank achievement, as ive invested all my points into def lol


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm surprised I won not one but two achievements! this was a fun event! I liked the Def/Atk strategy element and would love to see it again in a future event! (also can't believe the spirits kidnapped me only to lose smh my head)


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 9, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners of each category! Also, thank you staff for putting this fun event together! I'll look forward to next year's event!

On a side note, WOOOOO! I'm a glass cannon.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 9, 2022)

Yes, Glass Cannon! Although I mostly defended myself to stay green in that event. Haha! That was fun!


Congrats to all winners! Amazing entries 


Thanks to the staff for another fun event and nice collectibles.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 9, 2022)

I think you guys did a great job. I'm actually really excited for the winter event.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 9, 2022)

Woooooo hoooooo! Congrats to all the community favs and thx so much guys for liking my kitchen nightmare!!!! (And thx @Chris for triggering the idea behind it, lol!) congrats wraiths! Sorry my sweet spirits. I know I am now green but I was purple almost the whole event, so I am feeling yalls loss.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 9, 2022)

Way to go Wraiths! 

Congrats to all the Community Fave and Achievement winners! Wonderful entries all around! 

I really enjoyed this event a lot. It was low stress. I liked how there were both individual and team aspects involved. I would definitely be happy to see similar events in the future. Thank you to the staff for all of your hard work!


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2022)

DaCoSim said:


> Woooooo hoooooo! Congrats to all the community favs and thx so much guys for liking my kitchen nightmare!!!! (And thx @Chris for triggering the idea behind it, lol!)


I hadn't even seen this! That is incredible.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 9, 2022)

Chris said:


> I hadn't even seen this! That is incredible.


Lol thx bud!!!!! I was originally going to try and recreate silence of the lambs the day u posted clue 10 but then I got sucked in ALLLLLL day


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2022)

150 TBT from achievements is far more than I expected to get!  I hadn't even realized I'd posted in the thread that much, actually.  This event was really unique and fun, and the collectibles were amazing.  I can't even imagine how you guys managed this when the Fair closed only a few weeks before this event started...major props to you for putting in a massive amount of effort to entertain us once again, even though I'm sure you'd all love a (well-deserved) vacation!  I definitely had a great time, and I can tell a lot of other people did as well.  Congrats to the other achievement-getters and community favorite winners!  The Forest Guardian Spirits may have lost, but I consider our beautiful purple usernames and backdrop variants a reward all on their own.  Well played, Wraiths


----------



## Merielle (Nov 9, 2022)

Congrats to my fellow Wraiths, we did it!!  I'm glad to have been both an Attacker and a Defender in our battles. I had a blast being on the green team again (Froggy Chair Wraiths woo!) and I loved my backdrop batties, but I have to say the Spirits had some gorgeous aesthetics going on too. I've yet to wind up on a purple team, so maybe I'll get to be one next time?  Anyways, great work to everyone on both sides! I loved seeing both your entries and your pet pics. 

As always, huge thanks to staff for hosting!  The events were a ton of fun, and I really enjoyed the battle/stat-based aspects of the event.  I think I do prefer random team assignment over the potential for forced conversion here.  I feel like it's easier to get into the team spirit when you're locked in.  That aside though, I'd personally love to see more "battle" events like this! ^^ The achievements were a really fun idea too.

And thank you to everyone who voted for my entries; I'm super happy to have gotten a community favorite! ;v; Big congrats to all the other community faves too! 

I'm already looking forward to the upcoming holiday event!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 9, 2022)

Congrats fellow Dead Tree Wraiths!! Proud to be a Defender and a Spirit Cheerleader.. somehow  But even prouder to have been a Wraith!
Also thank you for the community fave on my Shadow Kitty Summoning Circle!! It was so fun to make!

Now do I put this 15 Ghostly Gold into getting a Rafflesia or dump it all into a raffle? Decisions..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2022)

despite not ending this event on my home team (rip) I enjoyed it! I'm happy to have served the forest guardians when I could lol.
this was a lot easier and less stressful than the TBT Fair so I def got a lot of enjoyment out of this event despite dealing w a lot of personal issues. thank you again staff for making our days that much better


----------



## Rosch (Nov 10, 2022)

This is probably the funnest Halloween I had in TBT since I joined in March 2020. Thank you TBT and staff for always giving the community joy. 

And thank you for all the people who liked my entries. I'm truly grateful. Also, CONGRATULATIONS to all the other community faves and achievement winners. 

Congratulations to my fellow Wraiths as well! Spooky is the best.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2022)

This event was fun.  Glad that the Wraiths won.  Congrats to everyone who got a community favorite or an achievement!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 10, 2022)

Good times as always. The variety of events was great. The collectibles looked fantastic. The typical puzzle/clue that takes forever to solve made an appearance...all the boxes were checked off.

The factions element was a nice surprise/change of pace.

Like usual, big thanks to the staff for keeping Animal Crossing entertaining.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 10, 2022)

YEAHHH WE NEARLY DOUBLED IT!!!! Epic win team (and team who were with us against their will)


----------



## Rio_ (Nov 10, 2022)

Woah, @Firesquids and @S.J. went ham!  Congrats to all the winners!!! 
Thank you to everyone for sharing your spooky creations and big thanks yet again to all the staff for putting on another fantastically fun event!! 

I should be happy the Wraiths won, but part of me wishes it ended in a tie where everyone laid down their weapons and talked it out 

Anyways, now that the war is over, the Glade seems awfully quiet…
…is that _jingling_ I hear?


----------



## duododo (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm not surprised, but I'm still proud to have been purple.  Glad I could be a tank for my forest frems! Fantastic effort, and major kudos to the staff for doing another event so soon after the amazing Fair. I know that couldn't have been easy, but you gave a lot of people joy.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 10, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> *Spirit Cheerleader*: Top 10 poster in the main event thread
> Croconaw, Dinosaurz, ~Kilza~, Valzed, Foreverfox, Roxxy, Millysaurusrexjr, Rio_, Firesquids, That Marshal Fangirl, Azzy, amemome, S.J., skarmoury


Surprised to be here as I was absent from the event for a good chunk of the time! Anyway, still glad to be a cheerleader  maybe i gotta touch some grass

Congrats to the winners!! This was a lovely little event and I liked having things to do during my free time.  Very very excited for the holidays, my favorite season!!


----------



## deana (Nov 10, 2022)

Wraiths for the win!! Proud to be a Wraith from beginning to end  

Congrats to the community favourite winners, I am impressed by everyone's creativity as always! And thank you staff for hosting another great event!! I enjoyed the teams aspect for this one and the switching sides possibility kept things interesting. The ATK/DEF feature was a fun addition mostly because I enjoy getting to be the tankiest tank in the end


----------



## S.J. (Nov 10, 2022)

Congratulations Dead Tree Wraith besties, and valiant effort to the beautiful spirits!  I loved seeing everyone's pets in the main thread! It was definitely an unexpected highlight of this event.  Special shoutout to @Mutti for keeping me on my toes and trying to convert me three times. 

Congrats to all of the community favourite and achievement winners!  There were so many outstanding entries for each task. I feel very grateful and humbled for all the community favourites, thank you so much.  Seeing all of the notifications for the reactions was lovely. 

This has been a really fun and stress-free event, and I really loved both the two faction format/achievements and the tasks that we were given! The tasks were all genuinely enjoyable. All of the collectibles are beautiful (Gourdy is the most adorable), and I am sure there are so many happy people with kitty plushes now.

Thank you to the staff for bringing us together (or splitting us in two?) and hosting another fabulous event, and the absurd time and energy you dedicate! You deserve some sort of achievement title too!


----------



## Iris_T (Nov 10, 2022)

I had a blast with this event, thanks to the staff for making it possible! 
Also thanks to everyone who voted for my entry in the creepy hollows it makes me very happy  (and congrats to all community favs too!)
Lastly hooray for the Wraiths winning, hehehe


----------



## faerie (Nov 10, 2022)

Congrats to all the community favorites, and the Dead Tree Wraiths. Ty to the staff for the fun event!


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> *Defender*: More DEF than at least 60% of other users' ATK
> deana, Venn, Bluebellie, Asarena, duododo, Rhea, Aurita, Hanami, roseflower, amemome, kiwikenobi, ~Kilza~, Sarah3, xlisapisa, Snowesque, Irescien, Flicky, LoveGraceMarie, Holla, daringred_, IonicKarma, That Marshal Fangirl, kyle on saturn, Valzed, Millysaurusrexjr, Princess Mipha, kikotoot, Liz!, JellyBeans, Cheremtasy, Roxxy, Halloqueen, LittleMissPanda, xSuperMario64x, Naekoya, BungoTheElf, Merielle, xara, jadetine, Rio_, S.J., Sheando, Kattea, magicaldonkey, skarmoury, princess.looking.for.frog, Mutti, DaCoSim, zarf, Giddy, oak, Zerous, BrokenSanity, FraudulentDimetrodon, Rosch, Foreverfox, corlee1289, Newbiemayor, Plume, Tiffany, Mr.Fox, Iris_T, Azzy, JemAC, Bob Zombie, Aquilla, Sharksheep, Bluelady, JellyLu, Chibi.Hoshi, Jhine7, Firesquids, KittenNoir, faerie, Drawdler, LambdaDelta, lieryl, Dio, Dinosaurz, digimon, Muna, Milleram, Coach, Snowifer
> 
> *Attacker*: More ATK than at least 60% of other users' DEF
> VillageDweller, Bluelady, JellyLu, Aniko, Aquilla, BetsySundrop, LambdaDelta, OswinOswald, Sidney, Zakira, Jhine7, Bob Zombie, Bagelbagon, Muna, Chibi.Hoshi, Milleram, Nougat, Coach, digimon, lieryl, Rosch, Midoriya, Snek, Snowifer, Newbiemayor, Plume, corlee1289, padfoot6, oak, JemAC, Iris_T, Drawdler, Foreverfox, Merielle, magicaldonkey, S.J., Sheando, Rio_, BungoTheElf, Mimi Cheems, Kattea, xara, jadetine, Flyffel, Halloqueen, Dinosaurz, DaCoSim, BrokenSanity, JellyBeans, LittleMissPanda, Liz!, xSuperMario64x, Moonlight., Fye, MiniPocketWorld, Tiffany, Azzy


wasn’t expecting to see my name here — what a pleasant surprise! did a bit of shopping yesterday, so am very grateful for the bells. 

congratulations to all of the community favourites, everyone else who won an achievement, and ofc the dead tree wraiths! this event thankfully wasn’t as complicated or confusing as i thought it would be, and i’m happy i was able to participate in all of the activities this year after life kept me away last year! i’m also very happy to have been a spirit — my first time having a special role like this, and i enjoyed it a lot! really gonna miss my purple name and badges, though. 🥹

i loved looking through everyone’s entries, though my favourite part was definitely seeing all of the pet pics people shared in the main event thread! even if they were on the opposing side, pls know that i would die for your babies and am sending them all virtual kisses on the forehead! bonk enjoyed meeting them as well. <3




i just woke up so i’m probably not gonna word this well, but for an experimental event i thought this was pretty cool! the only aspect i wasn’t super fond of was being able to convert people from one side to another. i know it didn’t affect me since i was a spirit and converting people was kinda the whole point lol, but i know quite a few people who didn’t enjoy being converted, especially at the last minute haha. maybe if an event like this is held again, the teams could be ‘locked’ next time? like, once you’re on a side that’s where you stay. i also find team events like that more solid (for lack of a better word), since other than my fellow spirits and those who managed to stay purple most/all of the time, i had no idea who was on my team.  but regardless, this was a lot of fun!

also, thank you for the raffles! i had 3 ghostly gold i had no idea what to do with.  hoping for a swamp potion! gl to anyone else entering the raffles!


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 10, 2022)

you mean to tell me i won something ?!




omg, thanks to everyone who voted for my little gremlin 


Spoiler


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 10, 2022)

i loved all the tasks for the halloween event and the collectibles too~ well done wraiths!! and congrats to the community favourites 

attacker and defender roles baybee!!

bought a raffle ticket with my 1 ghostly gold also ;w;


----------



## Mutti (Nov 10, 2022)

S.J. said:


> Congratulations Dead Tree Wraith besties, and valiant effort to the beautiful spirits!  I loved seeing everyone's pets in the main thread! It was definitely an unexpected highlight of this event.  Special shoutout to @Mutti for keeping me on my toes and trying to convert me three times.
> 
> Congrats to all of the community favourite and achievement winners!  There were so many outstanding entries for each task. I feel very grateful and humbled for all the community favourites, thank you so much.  Seeing all of the notifications for the reactions was lovely.
> 
> ...


So Close but so far


----------



## Liz! (Nov 10, 2022)

Congrats to the Dead Tree Wraiths. You earned it. 
On this occasion I wish I had been on the losing team and remained purple, but hey ho!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Nov 10, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners and also my fellow wraiths! Had a really, really tough few days last week, and this event was a bright spot that gave me something good to focus on - challenging puzzles especially! Tysm for hosting and for all the work put into these events! 

And also yay - a glass cannon here, woohoo!


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 10, 2022)

Omg I won my first ever community favourite  Thank you so much everyone that liked my entry 

And a massive congratulations to the other winners in this event 

Thank you to the staff for this event I have enjoyed every part of it


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2022)

Rio_ said:


> Anyways, now that the war is over, the Glade seems awfully quiet…
> …is that _jingling_ I hear?


That's just @Mick. I was testing the durability of TBT's holiday directions by sneakily sewing them onto the bottom of his sheet ghost costume while he slept. Don't tell him the _phantom jingles _following him are actually real!


----------



## Zakira (Nov 10, 2022)

I really liked my purple name and noticed embarrassingly late that I had been turned into a wraith before the last rollover so thanks @Firesquids for forcing me onto the winning team haha!

I'm also super excited to have won a community favorite and be a glass cannon!! Congratulations to all the community fav winners everyone's entries were awesome!

And thank you staff for another great event! Life has been really busy and stressful for me lately so this event was a super welcome distraction. Instead of worrying about IRL problems I was worrying about the spirit tree riddles (which I helped with zero of) but it was a nice change pace haha. 

I especially loved all the pet pics so thank you everyone for that!


----------



## Mick (Nov 10, 2022)

Chris said:


> That's just @Mick. I was testing the durability of TBT's holiday directions by sneakily sewing them onto the bottom of his sheet ghost costume while he slept. Don't tell him the _phantom jingles _following him are actually real!



And here I was thinking it was time for Christmas. Wait, I still think it is


----------



## Holla (Nov 10, 2022)

I was not expecting two community faves! Thanks for those who voted! 

Also got the tank award awesome! I always was more of a support/defensive player when it came to games so it was a no brainer for me to boost my defense.

Honestly not surprised the Wraiths won by how often I saw them compared to the Spirits. Congrats though to both sides! Everyone did a great job. 

Thanks again for coming up with such fun events staff!


----------



## Snek (Nov 10, 2022)

Yay! The Wraiths won! In your face lame purple team! Even with your dirty trickery my heart still bleeds green. Green is the best 

Need to put the rest of gold into the raffles now. Please, please


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 10, 2022)

*Wraiths may have lost the poll and we may have won both the battle (The Woods theme getting to see the light of day again as the forum theme) and the war but really let's give it up to the REAL winners of this bout...our furry minions best friends!  that's right, they carried this fight from start to finish and deserve extra treats and cuddles  loved seeing all the pics! You all have such lovely pets 

Also am proud to have been a Wraith at 0 - 50 essence because hey what can I say, I'm so dead no one bothered converting me  congrats to all the winners!!

This was a pretty cute event, all in all. Wraiths took to their roles pretty seriously, it was fun to see. Thank you staff for experimenting on us with a new event idea! I liked it a lot, win or lose honestly.*


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 10, 2022)

duododo said:


> I'm not surprised, but I'm still proud to have been purple.  Glad I could be a tank for my forest frems! Fantastic effort, and major kudos to the staff for doing another event so soon after the amazing Fair. I know that couldn't have been easy, but you gave a lot of people joy.


I just wanna say that same, I'm really proud to have been purple! Initially I wanted to be part of the green team but some friends chose purple so I went with that. Absolutely no regrets when you're in good company!  Wasn't able to contribute a whole lot besides converting other friends and people who liked purple, but it's fine, we truly did just vibe this spooky season~

While the points of the green team did double that of purple's, what matters to me the most is that there was almost a 50/50 split between green and purple based on the polls. It makes me happy many would willingly choose purple (and same goes for green!).

Mighty congrats to the green team! You guys put in some serious effort and strats so it's a well-deserved win


----------



## Holla (Nov 10, 2022)

Is there an estimated date/time for community faves/title rewards going out?

I’m also wondering when the shop is planning on closing? 

I’m in no rush but just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## Franny (Nov 10, 2022)

I once again forgot to participate. Congrats to the winners & the community best!


----------



## zarf (Nov 10, 2022)

Man I gotta say I'm SO glad I got a fair prize pack! Being a wraith recruiter was the best!! It was tons of fun reading the messages in the wraiths thread. I'll never forget the chaos during that last rollover (to all ex-wraiths... your sacrifice will be remembered)

Also big congrats to all the high achievers & community faves! And thanks for anyone who liked my entries!!

I look forward to seeing the duck on the banner. Or trevenant. Or tinker bell being shoved into a cage. Maybe all 3? Lmao


----------



## Valzed (Nov 10, 2022)

Woo hoo! We did it, Wraiths! We successully protected our home, The Woods! I was proud to be a Wraith with all of you. I was glad to be a Defender & Tank for The Woods & Wraiths!

Congrats to all the community favorite & achievement winners! I was suprised to see I was a cheerleader. I didn't realize I'd posted enough to qualify. I was just trying not to let my teammates down. I loved seeing the furry cheerleaders for each side. That was an unexpected yet delightful addition to this event! 

Thank you so much to all the Staff for all your hard work! You guys are amazing! I really enjoyed the puzzles and contests. I liked solving the riddles as a community. I wish I had actually been of some help in that area though.

This event was... interesting. When I received the special ticket and read the lore I was super excited to be able to be a Wraith and represent The Woods. (I have always & will always love The Woods.) I was curious to see how the different factions would defend their "homes". I looked forward to hearing about the wonders of each location and why the members loved each area. I was waiting to see how the sides would argue either for or against the presence of humans in their homes. Instead most of the back and forth was just about the team colors. The event became more about the prettiness of the purple and the ugliness of the green than about why we should or shouldn't trust humans in The Enchanted Forest & The Woods. (I liked the Wraiths colors, btw.) The Staff put a ton of work into creating this event and trying something new. They thought of a fun way to combine individual events and being on a team. They created lore and events around the locations of The Enchanted Forest & The Woods. Instead of all that work, they could have just assigned the team colors and let the event just be Team Purple vs Team Green. I feel like I let the Staff down by not focusing more on the lore of the event.

I would like to try this style of event again. I hope it won't become so focused on just the team colors though.

Mama says all this rah-rahhing has been exhausting. She's thrilled the Wraiths won & think we all deserve a nice nap.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 10, 2022)

Yay good job wraiths! I wish I could've helped out more. Also congrats to all the winners!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022

Ps: THANK YOU STAFF


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2022)

Holla said:


> Is there an estimated date/time for community faves/title rewards going out?
> 
> I’m also wondering when the shop is planning on closing?
> 
> I’m in no rush but just trying to plan ahead.


The gold and bells should be going out by tonight. The shop will close on Sunday at the earliest, so be sure to finishing buying collectibles and raffle tickets by then (though it might remain open for a few days after that)


----------



## amemome (Nov 10, 2022)

ahh I totally forgot to add my event feedback in my post! (was slightly too happy about the wraith win and got distracted oops!)

I love team events because it kinda distributes the "burden"(?) of doing "well" in any one event. I also liked the idle team banter that happened. My favorite event is always the puzzle/riddle solving one and I am very satisfied with the group effort puzzle solving that happened. I would love to keep having a group puzzle/riddle event!

I wish there was more "weight" to the team aspect. The teams were a bit vaguely defined outside of aesthetics. I think it might have been cool to have team-specific perks so people could more strongly desire their alliances. (for instance, maybe consecutive days on one team allows you to get a +5 buff towards attack if you're a wraith, defense if you're a spirit? something like that?) 

I think the battle element could have been expanded! I enjoyed collecting stats but it seems like that's all it really was. It would be interesting if stats could be used to advance the event gameplay, maybe like a battle to take over the most spaces on a map tile board? Maybe before the faction rollovers, cumulative stats could be tallied and spaces could be taken, and the winning faction would be the team with the most spaces taken? LOL idk, this is definitely a very half-baked idea.

I would love to try an event like this again! Thank you so much for organizing and running this, staff. It was the highlight of this autumn season for me.


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2022)

y’know, i’m okay with the wraiths winning since now i get to see a duck in the banner. cute!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 10, 2022)

xara said:


> y’know, i’m okay with the wraiths winning since now i get to see a duck in the banner. cute!
> 
> View attachment 468620
> View attachment 468621


I was just going to say how much I’m loving this banner lol. I’m going to save it for posterity.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 10, 2022)

the duck!! its on the banner!! o:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks staff for a fun event! Obviously I don't have NH anymore and stuff but glad I could participate when I could.

Also very lovely collectibles


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2022)

zarf said:


> Man I gotta say I'm SO glad I got a fair prize pack! Being a wraith recruiter was the best!!


Also very happy to have gotten a prize pack. I enjoyed being a recruiter and having a locked team!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 10, 2022)

xara said:


> y’know, i’m okay with the wraiths winning since now i get to see a duck in the banner. cute!
> 
> View attachment 468620
> View attachment 468621





Foreverfox said:


> I was just going to say how much I’m loving this banner lol. I’m going to save it for posterity.


Also, Enchanted Forest Duck


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Nov 10, 2022)

I’m glad I did well with DEF points! Congratulations to the wraiths  it’s been so much fun being a part of the spirits, and I’ve especially enjoyed the aesthetics of this event  thanks to everyone who shared their pet pictures too!


----------



## Plume (Nov 10, 2022)

WRAITHS!! 

As usual, this event was a blast. I'm kind of sad it's over!


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 10, 2022)

I’m loving the duck on the banner!

QUACK!


----------



## Jacob (Nov 10, 2022)

Cute event, I didn't have an opportunity to sit down and actively read so I couldn't quite follow but this looked super unique! Love my Spectral Preserves, cheers


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 10, 2022)

Nice job my fellow wraiths and well played spirits! I'm not usually much of a team event person but this one was fun since it was so low pressure.

Thank you to the community for giving me a favourite and funding my gambling as well.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 10, 2022)

As a cheerleader and a defender  (Yay! ) Just a final well done to both teams, such a fabulous event and congratulations to all winners for such amazing entries!! Thank you staff, as always for making this forum such a fun place to be. Ok, I am hanging up my Pom poms (Was cheerleading for blues clues and still have mascot)

Our furry friends have stolen the show so only right that Brandykins has the last word


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 10, 2022)

another amazing event, tysm staff for everything you've done!! i had tons of fun with this and am so glad i just about managed to find the time to actually participate in everything. i especially loved the spirit tree!! very glad that was a collaborative effort though lol
time to rest up before the next event rolls around...


----------



## Venn (Nov 10, 2022)

Nice to see I got two achievements! 
Thanks for an amazing event!


----------



## Sidney (Nov 10, 2022)

This was really neat!! And I knew we would win! Thank you staff, fun event once again


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 10, 2022)

Can we meet the Last Tree Ghost now?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2022)

Community favorite Ghostly Gold and achievement Bells have now been distributed!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 10, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Community favorite Ghostly Gold and achievement Bells have now been distributed!


Thank you for the generous amount of bells!


----------



## S.J. (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you for the gold and bells! I didn't realise there would be winning faction bells! And I didn't realise I was listed as an attacker/defender, because I split my ATK/DEF points ~50/50. I guess I didn't read it thoroughly. 

I have 250 TBT bells and I feel RICH!  Now I can afford to buy Christmas Lights! 

Thank you again for the prizes and the event as a whole!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 11, 2022)

Yay bells!! thank you tbt gods


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you for the bells! Being super sturdy paid off!


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2022)

Trevenant against the sunrise makes it look like he has just evolved!


----------



## Drawdler (Nov 11, 2022)

I haven’t been too active here in the last couple of days but this was so much fun! Halloween is my fav and this was worth the wait. Kept me pretty active here for a bit; I’ll probably be having a semi-hiatus soon but this definitely makes me more interested in other events in general lol. Told my partner about a lot of it too and it made us both happy, some hectic days in there but hey. Thank you all for your support on my entries xp


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 11, 2022)

wow, and here I thought the atk/def titles were just for the biggest achieved (yes, I only checked for my name in the glass cannon section)

200 tbt for winning faction+3 titles. not bad. thanks


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 11, 2022)

Congrats to all community faves winners and achievement winners! And also a big congrats to the Dead Tree Wraiths for taking the win!  Glad to be part of the team, it was a lot of fun  

Thanks staff for hosting such a fun and unique event!! definitely helped me get through my COVID isolation!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2022)

Very happy with my 150 TBT on top of all the nice collectibles I earned!  This has been my favorite Halloween event so far, thank you staff


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 11, 2022)

Good luck to those of you that are participating in the raffles!


----------



## Aurita (Nov 11, 2022)

wow thank you for the community favorite!! even though I was a spirit pretty much the entire event, I guess I’m grateful to be on the winning team  (thanks @zarf for that last minute conversion lol)


----------



## Flicky (Nov 11, 2022)

Woo! So glad to see the Wraiths win, even if I wasn't able to get involved as much as I would have liked due to some IRL circumstances. I'm glad I was able to get the Tank achievement, since it's what I normally like to go for in most RPGs.

Congrats to all the community winners, too! There were so many fantastic entries in there. Thanks staff for another great event!


----------



## Zerous (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you so much for this amazing event! I'm grateful I was able to manage to participate in everything, despite having uni exams throughout the whole period. There were so many amazing entries for everything!
My luck this event has been wild, with getting 1/2 rainbow candy conversion, guessing crosswords, and the master of disguise event, but I'm still so annoyed at myself for mixing up the due dates and submitting my kitchen entry 20 minutes late ;-;

Proud to have been a wraith though! Thank you for the event


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 11, 2022)

Posting here cause there seems to be more activity but I made a just-for-fun crossword in the at a crosswords thread if anyone wants to try it  there's a little tbt for the first to solve it.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2022)

The thread has been updated! Check the first post again for new thumbnails of the community favorites as well as achievements in the spirit faction colors to help us remember the teams that our achievement winners were members of.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 11, 2022)

Just curious but do we know when the raffles end?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2022)

Newbiemayor said:


> Just curious but do we know when the raffles end?


Sunday night at the earliest, but we'll check over the weekend to see if there's a lot of unspent Ghostly Gold and, if so, we might wait until Monday night.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 12, 2022)

Having the title winners section be colour coded really explains how and why the wraiths won with nearly double the points.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> Having the title winners section be colour coded really explains how and why the wraiths won with nearly double the points.


Just looking at the usernames, they had a lot more of the active members, actively participating in challenges. Just from the members choosing their side in the beginning, I could have predicted the outcome. I just had no idea it would be with double the points. Man, that was brutal.


----------



## Holla (Nov 12, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Just looking at the usernames, they had a lot more of the active members, actively participating in challenges. Just from the members choosing their side in the beginning, I could have predicted the outcome. I just had no idea it would be with double the points. Man, that was brutal.



Yeah as fun as it was to have most users be able to choose their side (other than the handful that were sabotaged against their will last second) I’d like to see members more evenly distributed next time personally. The distribution is near impossible to get perfect but it is more fun to feel like all teams at least have a chance.

Don’t get me wrong I loved being a Spirit but I had a sinking feeling all along that we didn’t stand a chance.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 12, 2022)

And some people thought spirits had the advantage because they started with more and seemed to have more support at the start lol. How the turn tables.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 12, 2022)

Not everyone on The Wraiths is one of the "more active members". I'm not very active on here at all. Due to feeling shy & out of place, I usually don't post in many areas other than Nook's Cranny, The Museum Shop & TBT Collectibles. I've been even less active this year due to my husband having a health issue & my getting COVID. I have been lucky enough to be able to participate in events like this one thoughout the year. Normally though I just to try blend into the background and stay hidden.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 12, 2022)

i knew pretty early on that green would probably win because i felt like i barely saw anyone else purple around lol, but i ultimately kept myself purple anyway because i much preferred having my name be that colour, and it matched my aesthetic much better.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i knew pretty early on that green would probably win because i felt like i barely saw anyone else purple around lol, but i ultimately kept myself purple anyway because i much preferred having my name be that colour, and it matched my aesthetic much better.


Yeah, lol. Looking at the list of active users on the main page, most names were green throughout the day. Still, this was a fun event!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i knew pretty early on that green would probably win because i felt like i barely saw anyone else purple around lol, but i ultimately kept myself purple anyway because i much preferred having my name be that colour, and it matched my aesthetic much better.



Same, I was offered a chance to be turned green but turned it down for aesthetic purposes.  I liked the purple username and blue hands backdrop too much.  Honestly, if I had to lose at least I lost with a nice profile!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 12, 2022)

Did we ever get a breakdown of how the Wraiths won? Like a point breakdown? Just curious to see what the exact results were like


----------



## nageki (Nov 12, 2022)

aw thank you i'm grateful to win one of the community faves! congrats to everyone else who won some goodies too, and thanks staff for the fun event


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 13, 2022)

Coolio, Wraiths won! Sadly, I couldn’t participate for personal reasons and had to take a tiny break.

However, good job and congratulations everyone!


----------



## JemAC (Nov 13, 2022)

Congratulations to all the community favourites, all the entries were amazing, and well done to the Wraiths for such a strong win and the Spirits for a great battle - each team did a great job!

Thank you to all the staff for another great event, it was really enjoyable to take part in and the team/battle mechanic was a lot of fun while all the extra bells at the end was very generous


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 13, 2022)

The raffle winners will be drawn tomorrow night: Monday at 9:00 PM EST!


----------



## Azzy (Nov 14, 2022)

I have a handful of points I'd like to make before vanishing back into the ether. XD

#1. Heck yes!!! We did it, Wraiths!!! Stare upon Trevanant and The Duck™ with wonder and bask in the glory!!!

#2. I did _not_ expect to get a single achievement let alone _three_. So, wow. That happened XD

#3. My favorite thing about this event was being able to work together and collaborate with everyone. The team spirit was amazing as was the playful heckling, and being able to come together as a community to work on the riddles for _The Spirit Tree_ was really fun. So were the animals!!! This actually got me out of my shell and talking for a change instead of being a hermit, lol. 

#4. Thank you staff for putting this together!!! This was like the _highlight _of Spooky Season for me since I didn't get to go out or do much to celebrate. This kept me in the spirit of the season even though I was pretty depressed.

#5. I leave you with a sleeping grump and a bad poem.




Spoiler: Staring into all those souls was exhausting...












Spoiler: My horrible writing and even worse sense of humor



_T'was the week after Samhain_ and all through the Tree,
Awards had been given, achievements achieved. 
The various pets had all snuggled in beds. 
Or in some cases pots? _shrugs_ I guess it depends?
The Guardian Spirits swept back through the trees, 
They gathered 'round Farley and brought news of defeat. 
The Wraiths ran wild through The Woods in a spree, 
Holding a duck? And crying "Victory!"
The mods and the staff sat back with a smile, 
Knowing the masses were calmed for awhile. 
This Spooky Season had been a success..._but.._.
*winter is coming* and what _will _happen next...?


​


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 14, 2022)

Raffle Let's GOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2022)

The raffle winners have now been drawn!

From our *Rainbow Candy Raffle*, the winners are..
@cocoacat 
@michealsmells 
@Mimi Cheems 

Congratulations!

From our *Bloodshot or Swamp Potion*, the winners are...
@Ravenkitty22
@kiwikenobi
@Amilee
@skarmoury
@S.J.
@Naekoya

Congratulations!

If any of you want a specific date/time attached to the collectible (from October 30th to November 16th), please PM me. Also, potion winners will need to tell me if they want the red or green potion. Feel free to send me a message and if I don't hear from you potion winners soon, I'll send a message myself. If you don't care about the date it will default to the current one.

For everyone else, I hope you have better luck next time!

We will start cleaning up this event including backdrops, username colors, boards, etc. The shop items may last for a few more days just in case someone _still_ forgot to spend their gold.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

Wow, congratulations to the raffle winners. It’s going to feel weird going back to black usernames after them being green and/or purple for so long.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 14, 2022)

Glad to have been a Wraith. Good job everyone!

Congratulations to everyone who earned an achievement, earned a Community Favorite from the various events and/or won in the raffles.

Thank you, Staff, for throwing The Ghostly Glade together even after all of the work that went into the Fair not too long prior. It was fun!

Looking forward to the winter event next month.


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2022)

congrats to all the raffle winners!!  i’m really gonna miss the excitement of this event and my purple username and badges once they’re gone, but i’m looking forward to changing my aesthetic!  itching for some blue vibes to commemorate winter and christmas getting closer, and my city getting its first snowfall of the year (just flurries, nothing stuck to the ground but snow is snow in my eyes lol) yesterday.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 14, 2022)

Congrats raffle winners!  Thank you staff once again for another amazing event. Hope you have a moment of rest before Christmas.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 14, 2022)

Congrats to the winners!  
lol my 69 tickets


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 14, 2022)

Wow, I won! I bought 13 tickets, guess it was a lucky number. ^_^

And congratulations to the other winners!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

kiwikenobi said:


> Wow, I won! I bought 13 tickets, guess it was a lucky number. ^_^
> 
> And congratulations to the other winners!


To be fair, I won the full Oarfish raffle last year with 13 tickets. It very well may be a lucky number.


----------



## amemome (Nov 14, 2022)

congrats raffle winners!! and custom dates on the collectibles too!! see y'all at the next event


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 14, 2022)

No way! I won, with 10 tickets to each one. Congrats to the other winners and thank you staff for putting on this event!


----------



## Merielle (Nov 14, 2022)

Congrats to all of the raffle winners!! 
I'm gonna miss a lot of these pretty backdrop variations once the cleanup is over—I hope some of them will make a return in the future!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 14, 2022)

Congrats to the raffle winners!

I'm going to be sad when all the backdrops and pretty colors go away. I'm not ready for Christmas yet.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

The Woods and The Enchanted Forest are now gone. It’s a matter of time, lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 14, 2022)

xara said:


> congrats to all the raffle winners!!  i’m really gonna miss the excitement of this event and my purple username and badges once they’re gone, but i’m looking forward to changing my aesthetic!  itching for some blue vibes to commemorate winter and christmas getting closer, and my city getting its first snowfall of the year (just flurries, nothing stuck to the ground but snow is snow in my eyes lol) yesterday.



I’m also looking forward to changing my aesthetic!  I think I’ll do an autumn one from when the backdrops/colored usernames disappear to December 1st (a very short time span, if you think about it ), but then it’ll be Christmas to the max.  It’s starting to get chilly here too, my two cats are taking advantage of my body heat lol.



Spoiler: Sorry It’s Dark, Settling In For The Night


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2022)

Me and @michealsmells winning a raffle in the same exact raffle 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 14, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> Me and @michealsmells winning a raffle in the same exact raffle
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


HOLY CRAP MIMI WE ARE SO COOL 
Can't believe I won a last minute shot in the dark raffle from the event I couldn't participate in cause I got SICK
Congrats to all the winners!!! I love u.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 14, 2022)

Congrats raffle winners!! 

Thanks staff for everything


----------



## Amilee (Nov 15, 2022)

aah what a pleasant suprise 
congrats to everyone who won and thank you to the staff for an amazing event!


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 15, 2022)

asdlkfghj
OMG! I can't believe I actually won the raffle 
thank you to all the staff for another wonderful and fun filled event as always!!
BIG CONGRATS TO ALL THE RAFFLE WINNERS 
(´,,•ω•,,)♡​


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 15, 2022)

omg my 21 tickets won something  right call to funnel them all on potion raffle than buy a rafflesia or gastly egg that I didnt really want lol. very excited to get a swamp potion!

thanks again for the fun event staff, you guys are a godsent and I can't thank you guys enough  can't wait for the holidays :]


----------



## digimon (Nov 15, 2022)

just a question about the fancy kitty plus, but do we know when they’ll be set to un-unique? i wasn’t sure if anything was said about when that would happen in the main thread


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 15, 2022)

Congratulations to the raffle winners  I had one ticket so winning would have been a miracle 

Its been a fab event, staff honestly thanks and gratitude for all you do  I am really going to miss my purple    username, so sad and I wish we could keep them 🥹 (2nd time I have had a purple name, I won the title of wise man in the 2020 Christmas event which came with a purple title )


----------



## Dim (Nov 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> Trevenant against the sunrise makes it look like he has just evolved!
> 
> View attachment 468705


Every phantump I’ve wonder traded


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Nov 15, 2022)

I’m late but congrats to all of the raffle winners! I’ll miss this event definitely


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2022)

R.I.P. my pretty backdrop, you’ll be missed


----------



## Nougat (Nov 16, 2022)

Thanks for the fun event! And congrats all winners


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 16, 2022)

Wow!! What a surprise!  Thank you very much!  

And thank you for the fun Halloween event!


----------



## StitchesFan308 (Nov 18, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners, and thank you staff for the lovely Halloween event!  <3


----------

